# PMS 34 HELP!!!!!!!



## Legionnaire (Dec 12, 2011)

Goodmorning..... Looking to pick some brains. When my motorhome is hooked up to 240 the fridge works fine but if i unhook to travell to a site when i arrive the fridge seems to be off. I have the power management system PMS 34.... Should i switch the Battery Selector to Car or Van when travelling and should the Charger Supply be On or Off ?????????
Hope someone can help as i don't want a row from the misses for wasting another fridge load of grub.....lol
Thanks
Mo


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I presume you are setting the power selector on the fridge to 12v when you are travelling?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is also worth checking whether there is 12v getting to the fridge while the engine is running - the circuit is stopped by a relay when the engine stops and the whole thing is protected by a fuse - if that fuse goes (which in our case is on top of the engine away from all other fuses) then the fridge does not work (neither does the step retract automatically).

Those would be the first things I would check, make sure the 12v circuit works and that it is switched on. I doubt that the switch position would make much difference to that function since normally the 12v supply is disconnected when the engine is running (for all UK built vans anyway to comply with the NCC build guidelines). So if the 12v system does not work in the back when the engine is running changing the switch position will have no effect.

Generally that switch changes which battery you are draining - the leisure or the vehicle and normally we keep it on the leisure setting since we do not want to deplete the vehicle one.

Dave


----------



## Legionnaire (Dec 12, 2011)

OK thanks guys, will go and check fuses.......


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

You don't even need to check the fuses. Just turn the fridge off, start the engine, turn the fridge on again, if the on light appears you have 12v at the fridge.


----------



## bobinski (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a PMS34 and I have probably been setting the switches incorrectly!

I now believe that when travelling the car/off/van switch should be off and the charger should be on.

Can anyone confirm if this is the correct setting to charge the battery off the car when travelling?

Thanks, Robin


----------



## bobinski (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi,

It would appear that the PMS34 charger only works from the mains!!!

Switch everything to OFF when travelling.

Regards.


----------

